# problème mise à jour dropbox



## neige44 (14 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, ce matin j'ai voulu faire la mise à jour dropbox de mon iphone 5 comme d'habitude. Or quand je le fais une fenêtre s'ouvre disant : cet article est gratuit dans le store, cet article sera ajouté à vos achats et sera disponible même si votre statut de partage familial change" et en choix j'ai "annuler" ou "télécharger". Forcément j'ai appuyé sur "télécharger" et la même fenêtre s'ouvre indéfiniment. J'ai voulu faire la mise à jour via le PC et la même fenêtre s'ouvre sans arrêt. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? merci à tous par avance


----------

